# Uber and Spotify



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Will it work via Bluetooth streaming. My van doesn't have an AUX cable, .


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you have an aux port?
I don't think it works with Bluetooth


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

The new navigation system in my van rendered the factory AUX port useless.


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd be interested to know how the spotify music works. On spotify is only shows select cities, but I can set up the partner app for it. Is it available everywhere?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

It should have an aux in as part of its harness, just wire it.

If BT audio is how you normally output audio, then it should work the same


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

Bluetooth isn't supported according to the app.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

doesnt work with bt


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a customer who asked me to turn On Uber-Spotify. Told him that Uber doesnt pay for anything.


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Great...wonder if that'll be fixed in the future?


----------



## MemeSpeak (Aug 5, 2015)

Asad Rizwan said:


> Will it work via Bluetooth streaming. My van doesn't have an AUX cable, .


Will it allow browsing to website for commmunication like mine?


----------

